
Alibaba's first smart car is up for pre-order right now - benologist
https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/06/alibaba-smart-car-iot-pre-order/
======
GFischer
It's apparently branded under the Roewe marque (a premium brand of SAIC)

[http://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/05/alibaba-saic-motor-launch-
int...](http://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/05/alibaba-saic-motor-launch-internet-car-
roewe-rx5-suv-with-yunos-operating-system.html)

We have plenty of SAIC minivans here in Uruguay, and they seem to work ok, no
idea about their reliability though.

------
baybal2
And yes, it is an SUV

